# Target Bow



## IceArcher85 (Nov 11, 2002)

I am trying to get into target shooting. I have a sure loc lite with black eagle scope and a Black Max Stabilizer. I need to know which of the bows are best for target shooting eg: Accuracy, Forgivness, Speed, and overall performance. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Randy Jones (Sep 7, 2002)

You need to a little more specific on the type of bow you want to shoot! Compound or traditional! I would suggest that you re-post the question if compound on the general forum and if if trad. on both trad and gen. Just my thoughts, RCJ


----------

